# Rivera apologises to Bisping - EPIC!!



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy shit! I f*cking LOVE the Southpark Movie, it is one of the greatest movies ever made. This has officially made me a HUGE Rivera fan, and will now KO Bisping


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

:confused05: He is setting himself up for a bigger fall than Chael Sonnen.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

honestly the guy is almost 40, this is just embarrassing for me to watch and ive lost a boatload of respect for Jorge. He degrades himself much more than he degrades Bisping IMO


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Would love to see this guy knocked out


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

awesome video 
He is really funny^^


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> :confused05: He is setting himself up for a bigger fall than Chael Sonnen.


This right here. I'm so pumped for this event, I'm gonna go and put £20 down 2m on Penn n bisping to win. If both lose I don't think I could stomach it. Jorge is talking himself into a beating. I'm guessing he's hoping by talking all of this sh:t he's going to get bisping to stand up and trade with him, the thing is bisping will dictate where this fight goes. Standing bisping will pick him apart, but i have a feeling bisping will just take him down and finish him there. Cannot wait for this one


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lmao geez guys, don't have too much fun.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Lmao geez guys, don't have too much fun.


When the fun begins ill lighten up.............


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> When the fun begins ill lighten up.............


Well that ship has sailed buddy ...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Lmao geez guys, don't have too much fun.


It just wasn't funny.....

I actually felt embarrassed for Jorge whilst watching that. A cringe worthy attempt at being humerus. You should be ashamed of yourself Jorge.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope he´s spending as much time in training as he is in producing this stupid movies.
I´m hoping for Bisping to put a hole in his face (although i know Bisping doesn´t have that kind of power).


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

My interest in the weigh in just went up 100%.

Will the fake bisping be there?

Will the real Bisping cry?


Jorge has has taken a boring match up between the king of patty-cake and a solid journeyman and made it the fight of the night.:thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

So Rivera's preperation for facing a guy with some of the best cardio in the UFC is spending his time making these vids... Very professional.


----------



## ben17 (Nov 23, 2010)

How people can find that funny i do not know

Just wanna see Jorge's face get smashed in now

COME ON MIKE


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

ben17 said:


> How people can find that funny i do not know
> 
> Just wanna see Jorge's face get smashed in now
> 
> COME ON MIKE


How on earth do you get away with having a video as your forum signature?


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought it was hilarious, yea its childish but that's the whole point. Whether you bisping nuthuggers wanna admit it or not its pretty funny to see all you get your panties in a wad. 

If i was bisping i would just laugh, instead hes taking it all personally and crying about it. lol he should be thanking rivera for building all this hype, thanks to him i want to see the fight where as before i could have cared less really....


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Deftsound said:


> I thought it was hilarious, yea its childish but that's the whole point. Whether you bisping nuthuggers wanna admit it or not its pretty funny to see all you get your panties in a wad.
> 
> If i was bisping i would just laugh, instead hes taking it all personally and crying about it. lol he should be thanking rivera for building all this hype, thanks to him i want to see the fight where as before i could have cared less really....


The thing is i would love to see these forums if this video had been posted by Bisping. We would have 700 pages on what an arrogant dickhead he is. The double standards of people on here is crazy.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

nobody wants UFC to be like WWE but everybody gets all hyped up over WWE like antics.


I like a good laugh, Chael says funny stuff sometimes but this video is just not funny. Its just copying a song from an actual funny movie and doing a horrible job of it. Its not creative nor does it really have anything to do with the fight. At least Chael makes fun of ppl in regards to fighting and their personality and just doesnt go rent a movie and copy what they did.


Jorge is obv running out of material and i really cant think of too many grown men that would wanna look that stupid in the name of making fun of another grown man. I feel bad for him, is this what he has to become for ppl to have interest in him and his fights


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Deftsound said:


> I thought it was hilarious, yea its childish but that's the whole point. Whether you bisping nuthuggers wanna admit it or not its pretty funny to see all you get your panties in a wad.
> 
> If i was bisping i would just laugh, instead hes taking it all personally and crying about it. lol he should be thanking rivera for building all this hype, thanks to him i want to see the fight where as before i could have cared less really....


Bisping fan or not, it just wasn't funny.











Now that is actually funny.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow never seen that Bisping's Island one before, that shit WAS funny.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

They should have left it with just the text and the music that went with it. That was funny. Once they added the live action sequence it went down the shitter.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I founds that quite entertaining.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> So Rivera's preperation for facing a guy with some of the best cardio in the UFC is spending his time making these vids... Very professional.


So you think instead of training he's making these videos? You do realise that MMA fighters do not spend 24 hours a day training right? He took some time out of the 20 hours of his day that he is NOT TRAINING, to make a video to piss off his opponent. 

How long do you think it took to make that video? Maybe half hour seeing as though they had to change costumes, get it right etc. He could have been shopping for half and hour, watching T.V. for half an hour, cleaning the house for half an hour, etc.

What makes you think he's not training hard? Because he spent a little bit of time having some fun and making a video?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That was somewhat awkward but still funny just because it seems so out of character for Jorge.

The fake bisping guy in the background would have made a funnier main guy. He seems like a humorous guy.


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

I don't think the videos are actually funny, but it is entertaining to see how Bisping has been reacting to getting dissed. He talks so much trash, but he can't even take these little half insults without getting all butt hurt.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kind of awkward for sure, but whatever, he's trying to create hype for his fight. He may be going about it in an awkward manner, but no press is bad press. If you're loved and/or hated, people will tune in. Chael Sonnen 101.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Jorge Rivera vs Chael Sonnen
Jorge Rivera vs Josh Koscheck

Recipe for a trash talking war!


----------



## paciFIST (Sep 24, 2010)

Yet another reason a meteor needs to hit earth asap!!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Press Conference time! This should be good.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm dissapointed with Jorge. Not cool.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Press Conference time! This should be good.


You got a link mate?


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

lol at Bispings Island! haha


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You got a link mate?


http://modules.ufc.com/live/

just on the UFC site


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it just me or is the Countdown playing for you guys??

---
Alrighty, never mind. It's ooon.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Is it just me or is the Countdown playing for you guys??


Nah countdown for me too, i think it is the screen above the stage.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> http://modules.ufc.com/live/
> 
> just on the UFC site


Cheers

LMAO Bisping just owned Jorge. "No script now Jorge, you gotta think for yourself".


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooooh me no like that ... Bisping obviously hasn't seen the South Park movie.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmm Jorge looked pretty intimidated, Half of him probably regrets getting Bisping this fired up but if Bisping lets it effect his game plan it could have worked to perfection!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> hmmm Jorge looked pretty intimidated, Half of him probably regrets getting Bisping this fired up but if Bisping lets it effect his game plan it could have worked to perfection!


I agree lol Jorge was either timid or REALLY calm. Problem with Bisping is that he does get quite emotional and I do think that it affects him on fight day.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The part I find funny is the UK guys taking Rivera's humor more serious than he does. He is just being ridiculous and knows it. He isn't trying to be witty.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The part I find funny is the UK guys taking Rivera's humor more serious than he does. He is just being ridiculous and knows it. * He isn't trying to be witty*.


Because he cant be witty, even if he tried.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL good old Rivera.... love these vids


and as for the Bisping hate... well he comes off as a dick, where as Dan Hardy to me comes off as funny and trying to get into a guys head, and for that i loves me some Dan Hardy... Bisping tho..... i hope hes left on the canvas convulsing again like after what Hendo did to him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't find the video particularly funny (not in comparison to the first two, anyway), but anyone getting worked up over it certainly needs to chill out. The man is having his fun, and I'm certain he's training hard for the fight. There's certainly nothing to get upset or embarrassed about, and if you are, all I can say is lighten up, Francis.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

The text intro was ******* hilarious. Bisping deserves all of it and then some for being a massive douche.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Because he cant be witty, even if he tried.


umm....ok.

all I know is you and Bisping are taking them a little too serious. if you think a guy singing in costume is a guy trying to be serious then I'm not sure.

Bisping has been a loud mouth since TUF, yet he gets all flustered if some dude throws ridiculous little videos his way.

Rivera may not be as dumb as you claim. During the presser it was Bisping that was all worked up and talking a lot. While Rivera stayed calm.

funny stuff.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

oldfan said:


> My interest in the weigh in just went up 100%.
> 
> Will the fake bisping be there?
> 
> ...


Well said!!! Looks like Jorge got into Bispings head and managed to piss off the other .01% of the Brits on here raise01:



edlavis88 said:


> The thing is i would love to see these forums if this video had been posted by Bisping. We would have 700 pages on what an arrogant dickhead he is. The double standards of people on here is crazy.


Clearly you didn't see the vid about Bisping being a dick...


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

That video was so stupid it made me laugh. Difference is, Rivera is just being goofy and playing around, Bisping is really a dick, dick, dick, dick LOL


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow I should of watched these videos a long time ago Im in tears lmao


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought the intro was very witty. The video itself wasn't witty nor was it probably ever meant to be. It's stupid but it certainly got a good laugh out of me!

Jorge has balls, and I really hope he puts on a show this weekend and backs all of this up. Icing on the cake...


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

this is embarrassing... not funny at all. He will lose.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

*Bisping v. Rivera face-to-face*

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1747820609517


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rivera is just so slow.

If this trash talk suceeds in that it makes Bisping more aggressive and trade with Rivera, then mission accomplished.

If it doesn't, Bisping will just stick and move and mix in takedowns and win an easy decision. The difference in speed and MOVEMENT is astronomical.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Good reference, not well executed.

However kind of laughing at everyone saying Rivera is talking his way in an ass beating, while Bisping might beat him, highly highly doubt Bisping will beat him up. He might beat him, but not beat him up, unless stick and move and maybe get a takedown or two is beating someone up. 

Oh yeah, the beginning was funny btw.

I do hope Bisping gets KTFO out again though, still wish Wand had thrown that soccer kick.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

People forget what Bisping did to Denis Kang and Jason Day.

The guy can land some good shots, especially in the ground and pound.

It's not like Jorge is some top shelf fighter that Bisping has trouble stopping, nor is Jorge a guy that is especially tough to stop 

He's tough, of course, but he's been stopped plenty before.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

i remember when Anderson clinched up Jorge and let him tee off on him a punch of times before easily backing him into the cage and unleashing some knees!!! 


fun times.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Really, Bisping should be fighting a better opponent. But it is the UFC's way of trying to get him wins in a row so they can justify a title shot or a #1 contenders match. 

He will beat Rivera most likely. Like he beat sexyama, who is basically winless in the UFC in my eyes. Or Dennis Kang, who is out of the UFC. Rivera is just another Bisping opponent. Would be nice to see him against a guy like Belcher, or Marquardt, or Sonnen. But no its Rivera. Bisping wins when he is so much better technically and speed wise. When someone puts pressure on him like Wandy or Hendo, he loses.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> People forget what Bisping did to Denis Kang and Jason Day.
> 
> The guy can land some good shots, especially in the ground and pound.
> 
> ...


Don't recall the Jason Day fight tbh, and yes he did beat Kang up some. But Kang has a long history of crumbling when things go wrong. 

I'm not saying Bisping can't beat Rivera, he probably will, but I don't think it will be a TKO or KO, not enough power and Bisping isn't going to stand in the pocket and trade it's not his thing.

And Rivera has been stopped via TKO/Ko by Leben, Silva and Terry Martin all three of which have pretty big power. And Rivera has stopped some pretty tough guys with punches. He's not a world beater by any means but I would bet he can stop Bisping a lot easier than Bisping can stop him.

Btw all of the above is referring to stopping with strikes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bispings island i still think is the funniest of all the payout vids, i posted a dan henderson vid of him watching it too which was pretty funny too


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I'm pulling for Rivera, but these videos are awful - he should stick with "I'm going to knock him out, he's boring ." or BJ Penn type "you dont even know, YOU DONT EV-EN KNOW!!!".

I don't what's worse Rivera's lame videos or Bisping's videos about nothing.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

hvendlor said:


> Would love to see this guy knocked out


Well dont count on Bisping to do that mate  Bisping on pts though.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, if he wins, he should sing this in the post-fight interview.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, but that video in the OP was cringeworthy. that guy is nearly 40 years old FFS. this is a sad attempt at a fighter trying to up his status and just making himself look like a fool. Bispings Island was hilarious, this was just shit!

I hope Bisping knocks his ass out! 

WAR BISPING!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> Sorry, but that video in the OP was cringeworthy. that guy is nearly 40 years old FFS. this is a sad attempt at a fighter trying to up his status and just making himself look like a fool. Bispings Island was hilarious, this was just shit!
> 
> I hope Bisping knocks his ass out!
> 
> WAR BISPING!!!


I kinda think he saw what talking Trash did for Chael and knows that he isnt good enough to get paid good money based of his skills alone so trash talk would boost his worth. Sadly he isnt nearly as clever as Chael and he isnt fighting Anderson Silva.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I kinda think he saw what talking Trash did for Chael and knows that he isnt good enough to get paid good money based of his skills alone so trash talk would boost his worth. Sadly he isnt nearly as clever as Chael and he isnt fighting Anderson Silva.


Imagine if Sonnen had got destroyed off Silva. Imagine how much of a fool he would have looked? This will be worse.

If Jorge Wins, people will say, oh, well he only beat Bisping, and if he loses he will look like a dick for the amount of (bad) trash talking he's done.

Jorge Rivera is irrelevant, and always will be.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I think Jorge is trying a bit too hard, but it was kinda funny, although not exactly original.

I didn't realize Bisping had requested that some member of Riveras camp not be allowed at the weigh ins. Honestly, how stupid is Bisping? You seriously don't realize that the worst thing you can do when someone is ragging on you, is to let them know they got to you? What are you, 11 years old?

Bisping is just broadcasting the fact he is bothered by it. I think he probably wins the fight anyway, but he would be way better off to just blow it off and pretend he didn't even notice, even if it did bug him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I find his off the wall videos way more funny than straight up serious insults Chael used. 

Not sure how people find Chael funny but get so bent out of shape over this. Chael isn't even cleaver, he just thinks too highly of himself.

Rivera is more playful. 

Either way I see Bisping winning, because the UFC will do everything they can to get him wins. But I hope Rivera knocks his head off. But I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I now know a new sense of the phrase "Trying To Hard"


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

People need to lighten up. His videos have done more than get their point across.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I find his off the wall videos way more funny than straight up serious insults Chael used.
> 
> Not sure how people find Chael funny but get so bent out of shape over this. Chael isn't even cleaver, he just thinks too highly of himself.
> 
> ...



Chael isnt clever?? I think you might be the one that isnt clever is you truly believe that. Chael used some of the most original insults iv heard people use. And not only were they original but they were also witty and funny. So to say that his hype against Anderson wasnt clever is basically like admitting you are a troll. And he backed it all up.

You can hate on Chael all you want because i can see why people dont like the guy BUT you cant rag on his insults for hyping up the fight. He had the most witty/clever/funny hyping up the fight by trash talking method iv ever seen in MMA hands down. And some fighters had the TUF show to hype their grudge and still didnt come close to making it as entertaining. Chael vs Silva The Ultimate fighter would be in a league of its own when it comes to entertainment. Dana would be stupid to not make that happen. Not only would a Rematch be hyped up already based on their last fight BUT a TUF backing it up would make it possibly the highest numbers an Anderson Silva PPV or Chael Sonnen PPV fight will ever have. I wouldnt be surprised if it would do better numbers then Silva vs Gsp.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lol @ the "lolwwut he's 40 years old" argument. What's your point? Think outside your stereotypes, there are also some 40 year olds who like to have some fun. Yes, each in a different way, but nevertheless - fun.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> The text intro was ******* hilarious. Bisping deserves all of it and then some for being a massive douche.


Yeah I don't know why people are getting so offended over Jorge Riviera's actions when Bisping is such a douche. Bisping also used to talk massive $hit until Henderson shut up him with a forearm to the face.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Crester said:


> Yeah I don't know why people are getting so offended over Jorge Riviera's actions when Bisping is such a douche. Bisping also used to talk massive $hit until Henderson shut up him with a forearm to the face.


Thanks for the neg buddy, much appreciated. I'll be sure to return the favour. :sarcastic12:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Crester said:


> Yeah I don't know why people are getting so offended over Jorge Riviera's actions when Bisping is such a douche. Bisping also used to talk massive $hit until Henderson shut up him with a forearm to the face.


Yeah i feel like people forget the Stuff Bisping said about and to Hamill. Especially the stuff he said right after their fight (Even though he lost the fight). Anyone else would have admitted they lost and asked for a REmatch but Bisping that prick gets happy and makes an insult about Hamill being deaf and then tells him to go back to wrestling. Easy to talk crap to a man that cant hear you. Freaking prick Bisping....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael isnt clever?? I think you might be the one that isnt clever is you truly believe that. Chael used some of the most original insults iv heard people use. And not only were they original but they were also witty and funny. So to say that his hype against Anderson wasnt clever is basically like admitting you are a troll. And he backed it all up.
> 
> You can hate on Chael all you want because i can see why people dont like the guy BUT you cant rag on his insults for hyping up the fight. He had the most witty/clever/funny hyping up the fight by trash talking method iv ever seen in MMA hands down. And some fighters had the TUF show to hype their grudge and still didnt come close to making it as entertaining. Chael vs Silva The Ultimate fighter would be in a league of its own when it comes to entertainment. Dana would be stupid to not make that happen. Not only would a Rematch be hyped up already based on their last fight BUT a TUF backing it up would make it possibly the highest numbers an Anderson Silva PPV or Chael Sonnen PPV fight will ever have. I wouldnt be surprised if it would do better numbers then Silva vs Gsp.


Not at all. Do you know how many times I heard Chael say the same things over and over? He spent about 4 months on repeat.

How is saying a blackbelt from Nog is liek a toy in a happy meal cleaver? How is saying anyone with a backwards hat and an earing would get ran off his street cleaver? It's ignorant is what it was. All the more hilarious when he was sub'd from a happy meal toy blackbelt. And funny how he acts like "everyone in the back knows who the toughest guy is" but then couldn't even hurt him enough after spending 4.5 round punching him in the face.

Go watch Fox News...I bet you will find them and their politics "witty" also. Not me. I find them over the top while making fools of themselves.

A guy like Dan Hardy is witty. A guy like Chael was just a guy trying to build a name. Never saw him act like that in teh WEC. It was the fakest thing I have ever seen. More than likely he rehearsed all of his jabs at Anderson. Nothing more unfunny than that. If I want that I will go watch Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I find his off the wall videos way more funny than straight up serious insults Chael used.
> 
> Not sure how people find Chael funny but get so bent out of shape over this. Chael isn't even cleaver, he just thinks too highly of himself.
> 
> ...


Or maybe you just have a weak sense of humour? Chaels lines, some of them are actually very witty and clever, jorges videos were just stupid.

Chael can actually be witty off the cuff too, unlike Jorge. At the press conference he was as quiet as a church mouse unable to think of any witty come backs, chael was actually funny at the press conference.

"I think a black belt under the Nogueira brothers is like saying, 'I got a free toy in my happy meal."


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> It just wasn't funny.....
> 
> I actually felt embarrassed for Jorge whilst watching that. A cringe worthy attempt at being humerus. You should be ashamed of yourself Jorge.


I felt the exact same way.

I like good/funny trash talk no matter who its about, you could talk shit about my fave fighter BJ Penn if you want and if its funny id laugh and give respect for it. But this just wasnt funny at all it was just really awkward and uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Or maybe you just have a weak sense of humour? Chaels lines, some of them are actually very witty and clever, jorges videos were just stupid.
> 
> Chael can actually be witty off the cuff too, unlike Jorge. At the press conference he was as quiet as a church mouse unable to think of any witty come backs, chael was actually funny at the press conference.
> 
> "I think a black belt under the Nogueira brothers is like saying, 'I got a free toy in my happy meal."


Perhaps it is you with the weak sense of humor. 

Not everything that is funny has to be witty. Jorge is clowning. He is having fun with it in his videos...while Bisping is genuinely pissed off. Perhaps that is Jorge's plan. Why does he have to say anything at the presser? Just watching Bisping throw a hissy fit like a teenage girl had to be fun enough.

I don't find funny in things that are disrespectful to fighters who aren't even in the fray. So rip the Nog brothers for their BJJ, when they haven't said much of anything. If you find that funny then help yourself. The funny part was Anderson wore a Gi to the cage and then proceeded to submit Chael with his mcdonolds BJJ......now that is funny. 

If you have a problem with a dude laughing and doing skits on youtube....but then applaud a guy who rips 2 well-respected fighters who had said nothing, while accomplishing more than Chael ever has in MMA....well then I'm not sure what to tell ya. I'd say you are pretty backwards.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_In the around the world_ part at 1:20 they show Estonia. *FFFFF YEAH!*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Perhaps it is you with the weak sense of humor.
> 
> Not everything that is funny has to be witty. Jorge is clowning. He is having fun with it in his videos...while Bisping is genuinely pissed off. Perhaps that is Jorge's plan. Why does he have to say anything at the presser? Just watching Bisping throw a hissy fit like a teenage girl had to be fun enough.
> 
> ...


lol what? Sounds like you got really offended over chaels jokes (some which are actually funny) and you're a huge anderson fan.

I dont have a problem with what Jorges doing, it just isnt remotely funny. My 12 year old brother could think of some thing funnier than his most recent video.

You dont find things that are funny to disrespect fighters but then you go on saying Hardy is funny?!

What is the difference between some of the things hardy said about condit and what chael said about Anderson?! There isn't much difference at all. I'm guessing you're just bitter because chael beat anderson up for four and a half rounds and backed up most of his trash talk.

I can take a joke, i posted the bisping island and hendo videos, those are actually funny. What Jorge is doing is just really weak.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Chaels sense of humour >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jorge's sense of humour by a long long long way.


----------



## Homeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Rauno said:


> _In the around the world_ part at 1:20 they show Estonia. *FFFFF YEAH!*



HAHA! Yeah I wonder how that got there


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lol what? Sounds like you got really offended over chaels jokes (some which are actually funny) and you're a huge anderson fan.
> 
> I dont have a problem with what Jorges doing, it just isnt remotely funny. My 12 year old brother could think of some thing funnier than his most recent video.
> 
> ...


I don't find Jorge HILARIOUS. But I take it for what it is. He is just throwing stupid little skits on youtube..he knows they are stupid...so stupid it is sort of funny.

I must have missed Hardys talk on Condit, but I don't remember him ripping guys who weren't even part of the fight and haven't said anything themselves.

I'm not a huge Anderson fan. But when a talking republican head (corrupt one at that) stands there and tries to do stand up for hours, I find him trying to hard. Sure bash teh #1 P4P fighter in teh world and say he hasn't met a guy like you. 

I find Jorge not trying hard at all, just basically joking around with his camp and actually laughing in teh videos. I find Chael as a guy who is a tad too in love with himself. While trying so hard it wasn't even funny. The guy seriously thought he was doing stand up comedy. Would have been sorta funny if anything he said was remotely true.

I find neither that funny. But Jorge is joking around not even taking himself seriously. But you think he is trying to be the funniest man in the world when he really isn't. He did it to get under Bisping's skin...which was easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Chaels sense of humour >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jorge's sense of humour by a long long long way.


 well Chael is original, creative and intelligent with his insults. Jorge just appeals to the lowest common denominator with his basic, horriblely delivered "comedy"


btw, im neither a brit nor a Bisping fan. I just know dumb, embarrassing, trying to hard to be funny goofs when i see them and Jorge fits the bill to a T. I appreciate actually funny vids like Bispings Island or the one by Christian MOrecraft etc but those guys are actually funny and original.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is kind of ridiculous, lol.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> well Chael is original, creative and intelligent with his insults. Jorge just appeals to the lowest common denominator with his basic, horriblely delivered "comedy"
> 
> 
> btw, im neither a brit nor a Bisping fan. I just know dumb, embarrassing, trying to hard to be funny goofs when i see them and Jorge fits the bill to a T. I appreciate actually funny vids like Bispings Island or the one by Christian MOrecraft etc but those guys are actually funny and original.


So a guy sitting there saying the same jokes each time a mic is in front of him isn't trying that hard.

But a guy making dumb little skits on youtube while not really taking himself serious is trying too hard.

Hmmm...I guess I don't get it.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So a guy sitting there saying the same jokes each time a mic is in front of him isn't trying that hard.
> 
> But a guy making dumb little skits on youtube while not really taking himself serious is trying too hard.
> 
> Hmmm...I guess I don't get it.


Exactly that. Chael just happens to be funny with the stuff he comes out with when a mic is put in front of. He seems to be a naturally pretty amusing guy.

This youtube video A) must have taken some thought and effort to do and B) Is just not funny.
It's like when you had those school talent shows and someone would get up thinking they were hilarious and do "stand up comedy" and only he would laugh at the jokes... embarrassing.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Can someone show me the actual evidence of Bisping being a dick ?


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

This video seems mostly stupid and pathetic to me.

I get he is trying to be funny and trying to create hype for a fight (which in all honesty would have gone largely unnoticed without the attention generated by these types of actions) but some people just don't have the charisma that people like Ali had when hyping fights with 'smack talk' and it just doesn't work (in my opinion)

Still, I don't knock fighters for trying to generate attention. People have to sell their fights, its like the mic work in pro wrestling.

Whether or not Rivera is actually any good at hyping this fight what he is doing is working because it has got peoples attention and made people talk.

Let's be honest, how many of us were really interested in Bisping vs Rivera before all the trash talking? (its hardly a marquee fight)


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Agree with those saying it is a lame attempt at humor. Just isn't funny.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Rauno said:


> _In the around the world_ part at 1:20 they show Estonia. *FFFFF YEAH!*


Latvia got in there as well, but not as much, since we're not as awesome as you.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Hilarious video but I think he'll get smashed. Bisping is too good.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rivera is showing quite alot of personality lately and I find that funny/interesting if he beats Bisping then he shows he can talk shit and back it up he loses and well he fucked himself


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm starting to somehow like Bisping a little bit


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I've never paid much attention to Rivera until this fight, he's always just been another fighter to me.

But **** I love him now. People are blabbing on about how he's making a fool of himself, he's too old to be doing this shit, blah blah blah. 

But that's the best part. He's almost 40 and he's not afraid to make a fool of himself and be ******* stupid for the sake of a few laughs. It's not like Bisping doesn't deserve it anyway.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i see a riviera ko, this has a eery resemblance to ufc 100 when bisping also said he doesn't care about his opponents big right, he circles towards the right hand not caring and it ended up bad like it will this one.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i see a riviera ko, this has a eery resemblance to ufc 100 when bisping also said he doesn't care about his opponents big right, he circles towards the right hand not caring and it ended up bad like it will this one.


See I'd like to see a Rivera KO, but Bisping is a few levels ahead of him - and seeing that Hendo already knocked his block off, I don't see him making the same mistake again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> See I'd like to see a Rivera KO, but Bisping is a few levels ahead of him - and seeing that Hendo already knocked his block off, I don't see him making the same mistake again.


i do, he already said he doesn't give a shit about rivieras right like he did against hendo and look what happened, akiyama was hitting him pretty good in round 1 too, riviera i think will hit a big right in the 2nd and get the KO, bisping is always in a bad frame of mind and will get emotional in this match too.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i do, he already said he doesn't give a shit about rivieras right like he did against hendo and look what happened, akiyama was hitting him pretty good in round 1 too, riviera i think will hit a big right in the 2nd and get the KO, bisping is always in a bad frame of mind and will get emotional in this match too.


Yeah i cant help but get the feeling that strong power strikers are Bispings kryptonite. Wanderlei rocked Bisping good a few times also. I could be wrong but didnt Denis Kang rock Bisping pretty bad in the first?? Chris Leben isnt the best power striker, he is just a straight up slow brawler that has a chin made of iron. I dont see Bisping being able to jab and run his way to victory like he did against Leben. If Bisping stands there and strikers then i think he is going to get brutally KO'd. If he decides to take Jorge down then i see bisping winning by sub.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i cant help but get the feeling that strong power strikers are Bispings kryptonite. Wanderlei rocked Bisping good a few times also. I could be wrong but didnt Denis Kang rock Bisping pretty bad in the first?? Chris Leben is the best power striker, he is just a straight up slow brawler that has a chin made of iron. I dont see Bisping being able to jab and run his way to victory like he did against Leben. If Bisping stands there and strikers then i think he is going to get brutally KO'd. If he decides to take Jorge down then i see bisping winning by sub.


yeah i dont know a lot about bispings ground game except hamill dominated him there, jorge also has a good muay thai plum clinch that will hurt him bad if he gets close but i see a big right hand jorge finish


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


>


Man I haven't seen that in a while!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

One of the greatest knockouts in UFC history in my opinion. Certainly top 20 if your just talking flask kos. Wasn't my fav fight or anything.

and that follow up diving punch...simply brutal!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I will never undserstand Bisping circling to his right. Gotta be one of the worst gameplans in UFC history.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Maybe it was just one of those things. Like if you were about to sing the American national anthem and someone kept telling you "whatever you do don't sing the Canadian national anthem," and then the moment comes and...


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Maybe it was just one of those things. Like if you were about to sing the American national anthem and someone kept telling you "whatever you do don't sing the Canadian national anthem," and then the moment comes and...


There's a flaw in your logic. Americans don't know the Canadian anthem.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rivera is way funnier than Chael Sonnen!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Mx2 said:


> There's a flaw in your logic. Americans don't know the Canadian anthem.


I was watching the american cash cab show yesterday and the question was "what country has the largest population of deer in the world". the people in the cab debated between USA and australia. I could hardly restrain myself from yelling at the tv and also laughing. It's almost as though sometimes Americans forget the country is even here...


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I was watching the american cash cab show yesterday and the question was "what country has the largest population of deer in the world". the people in the cab debated between USA and australia. I could hardly restrain myself from yelling at the tv and also laughing. It's almost as though sometimes Americans forget the country is even here...


Wait, Ontarios a country???


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Rivera is way funnier than Chael Sonnen!


Blasphemy! No way man, Chael still leads that race.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I was watching the american cash cab show yesterday and the question was "what country has the largest population of deer in the world". the people in the cab debated between USA and australia. I could hardly restrain myself from yelling at the tv and also laughing. It's almost as though sometimes Americans forget the country is even here...


I'm thinking of starting a game show where Americans have to answer questions about Canada, and if they fail they have to move to the Yukon :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

dario03 said:


> Wait, Ontarios a country???


No, I was just a bit more specific in my user description. Might as well be it's own country though.



Mx2 said:


> I'm thinking of starting a game show where Americans have to answer questions about Canada, and if they fail they have to move to the Yukon :thumb02:


lol I like it.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

No amount of jokes and hype can make me care about this fight. This is just getting retarded.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

oooh shit thats the closest to a brawl at the weigh in since Wandy/Rampage! This is gonna be quality.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully Rivera wins because if he loses he's going to feel stupid as sh*t.


----------

